# Soon To Be Happy Camper!



## Subsonic (Apr 9, 2010)

Just bought our first TT. 2006 29BHS. Will pick it up at dealer on Wednesday and am really looking forward to trying everything out. Been learning a lot from browsing these forums. My wife and I have scouted some close by camp sites for our first "proving run". We found one very scenic one, right next to a river. It only has 5 sites with electricity (no sewer or water). We found another nice site (no river) that has full hook ups. Probably will eventually try both, but I think for our first time, I want to use full hookups and try out everything. Looking forward to this adventure! Good to see a site for Outbackers!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*Welcome To Your New Addiction!*


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome newbie! This is a great place for a new Outback owner. As you've already discovered, you'll find a lot of information and some great folks here. Make yourself at home!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome.....and the 29bhs is a great model if I do say so myself.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> Welcome.....and the 29bhs is a great model if I do say so myself.


Congrats on the new to you trailer. Welcome to the site!
crunchman


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *Welcome To Your New Addiction!*


There's no 12 step program for this...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just Add Dirt said:


> There's no 12 step program for this...


Sure there is...just put your cooler 6 steps away from your chair....12 steps every time you need another brew. Simple!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers family! Our first Outback was 2006 29bhs too! We have since upgraded, since it's just the two of us! Have fun!!


----------



## Subsonic (Apr 9, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> There's no 12 step program for this...


Sure there is...just put your cooler 6 steps away from your chair....12 steps every time you need another brew. Simple!!








[/quote]

Wow! Camping with a built in exercise program. I'm really going to enjoy this!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Subsonic (Apr 9, 2010)

Update! Picked up my Outback on Wednesday. Its much easier to tow than I thought! Reines RV of Manassas VA put a nice hitch setup on my truck and I hardly knew it was there! Successfully backed into my narrow driveway with only 2 restarts









Thanks to all of you for the welcome. Now for your suggestions. First camping trip will happen next weekend. It will be close to home in a National Park RV camp with full hookups. I have all of these Nooby questions bouncing around like, "what if the shoreline isn't long enough to reach the hookup"? So if any of you can think of things you wish you would have had on that first camping trip with your Outback, please share. Reines RV provided a "starter kit" which included one roll of toilet paper, two packets of toilet food, a city water hose, and a 15 amp adapter. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!



Subsonic said:


> Just bought our first TT. 2006 29BHS. Will pick it up at dealer on Wednesday and am really looking forward to trying everything out. Been learning a lot from browsing these forums. My wife and I have scouted some close by camp sites for our first "proving run". We found one very scenic one, right next to a river. It only has 5 sites with electricity (no sewer or water). We found another nice site (no river) that has full hook ups. Probably will eventually try both, but I think for our first time, I want to use full hookups and try out everything. Looking forward to this adventure! Good to see a site for Outbackers!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Subsonic said:


> There's no 12 step program for this...


Sure there is...just put your cooler 6 steps away from your chair....12 steps every time you need another brew. Simple!!








[/quote]

Wow! Camping with a built in exercise program. I'm really going to enjoy this!!!








[/quote]
If you think the 12 step work out is great, just wait until you start doing the 12oz bicep curls in between! I prefer to work both biceps at the same time when I'm campin'!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome.

Everyone be nice. We were all newbies once.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Subsonic said:


> Just bought our first TT. 2006 29BHS. Will pick it up at dealer on Wednesday and am really looking forward to trying everything out. Been learning a lot from browsing these forums. My wife and I have scouted some close by camp sites for our first "proving run". We found one very scenic one, right next to a river. It only has 5 sites with electricity (no sewer or water). We found another nice site (no river) that has full hook ups. Probably will eventually try both, but I think for our first time, I want to use full hookups and try out everything. Looking forward to this adventure! Good to see a site for Outbackers!


[/quote]
Congrats on the new to you Outback!
Some must have items on 1st trip...
1)New black tank hoses, even if the old ones are in the bumper. You will prefer new hoses for well, uh. You know.
2)Water pressure regulator for city hose, need to keep pressure below 45psi.
3)More RV safe toilet paper.
4)tool box
5)blocks for leveling trailer
6)small level to check level of Outback
7)Spare tire, lug wrench that fits trailer lugs and jack of some sort to jack up trailer

Just a few things that are "must have". If you can, make your first trip the weekend before in your driveway. Spend 1 night in it without going inside. Cook dinner and breakfast. Add to your "camping list" the things you forgot.
Enjoy your new Outback!
crunchman


----------



## Subsonic (Apr 9, 2010)

crunchman12002 said:


> Update! Picked up my Outback on Wednesday. Its much easier to tow than I thought! Reines RV of Manassas VA put a nice hitch setup on my truck and I hardly knew it was there! Successfully backed into my narrow driveway with only 2 restarts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new to you Outback!
Some must have items on 1st trip...
1)New black tank hoses, even if the old ones are in the bumper. You will prefer new hoses for well, uh. You know.
2)Water pressure regulator for city hose, need to keep pressure below 45psi.
3)More RV safe toilet paper.
4)tool box
5)blocks for leveling trailer
6)small level to check level of Outback
7)Spare tire, lug wrench that fits trailer lugs and jack of some sort to jack up trailer

Just a few things that are "must have". If you can, make your first trip the weekend before in your driveway. Spend 1 night in it without going inside. Cook dinner and breakfast. Add to your "camping list" the things you forgot.
Enjoy your new Outback!
crunchman
[/quote]

Thanks for the suggestions Crunchman! I'd thought of getting an in line filter for the city water. I'm going to see if they have one with a regulator. Great idea. The trailer has a spare on the back, but now that you mention it, I did not see a lug wrench while we were being given the "tour" at the dealership. The dealer provided a new black tank hose (and there was an old one in the bumber) but my "tour guide" recommended getting a more "heavy duty" one of 20' or more. About how long is the shoreline on the Outback? I'm away on business so I can't just run out and stretch it out to find out. Just wondering how close I need to be to the electrical hookup.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Subsonic said:


> Update! Picked up my Outback on Wednesday. Its much easier to tow than I thought! Reines RV of Manassas VA put a nice hitch setup on my truck and I hardly knew it was there! Successfully backed into my narrow driveway with only 2 restarts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new to you Outback!
Some must have items on 1st trip...
1)New black tank hoses, even if the old ones are in the bumper. You will prefer new hoses for well, uh. You know.
2)Water pressure regulator for city hose, need to keep pressure below 45psi.
3)More RV safe toilet paper.
4)tool box
5)blocks for leveling trailer
6)small level to check level of Outback
7)Spare tire, lug wrench that fits trailer lugs and jack of some sort to jack up trailer

Just a few things that are "must have". If you can, make your first trip the weekend before in your driveway. Spend 1 night in it without going inside. Cook dinner and breakfast. Add to your "camping list" the things you forgot.
Enjoy your new Outback!
crunchman
[/quote]

Thanks for the suggestions Crunchman! I'd thought of getting an in line filter for the city water. I'm going to see if they have one with a regulator. Great idea. The trailer has a spare on the back, but now that you mention it, I did not see a lug wrench while we were being given the "tour" at the dealership. The dealer provided a new black tank hose (and there was an old one in the bumber) but my "tour guide" recommended getting a more "heavy duty" one of 20' or more. About how long is the shoreline on the Outback? I'm away on business so I can't just run out and stretch it out to find out. Just wondering how close I need to be to the electrical hookup.
[/quote]
The shore line one my 25RSS is about 20'. I did buy another 25', 30amp RV cord from walmart for emergencies incase I melted the other one. (still in the bag but I have it if needed.)You might want to get an extention and an extra 15amp to 30amp adapter. Not sure about your area, but you might need the 50amp to 30 amp adapter? Check your campground. Sometimes the 30amp is broke or vise versa. I had to replace the 30amp end on my trailer before use, it was a little melted from previous owners. You can find them at lowes and depot if you are not near a trailer supply place.
Last but not least, read and understand black tank 101 
Buy a large package of disposable rubber gloves for dumping the tanks and a bottle of hand sanitizer.
Have fun on your first trip out, write your question to the fourm down so we can help you if needed.
Take care,
crunchman


----------



## Subsonic (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the welcome. Now for your suggestions. First camping trip will happen next weekend. It will be close to home in a National Park RV camp with full hookups. I have all of these Nooby questions bouncing around like, "what if the shoreline isn't long enough to reach the hookup"? So if any of you can think of things you wish you would have had on that first camping trip with your Outback, please share. Reines RV provided a "starter kit" which included one roll of toilet paper, two packets of toilet food, a city water hose, and a 15 amp adapter. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!

[/quote]
Congrats on the new to you Outback!
Some must have items on 1st trip...
1)New black tank hoses, even if the old ones are in the bumper. You will prefer new hoses for well, uh. You know.
2)Water pressure regulator for city hose, need to keep pressure below 45psi.
3)More RV safe toilet paper.
4)tool box
5)blocks for leveling trailer
6)small level to check level of Outback
7)Spare tire, lug wrench that fits trailer lugs and jack of some sort to jack up trailer

Just a few things that are "must have". If you can, make your first trip the weekend before in your driveway. Spend 1 night in it without going inside. Cook dinner and breakfast. Add to your "camping list" the things you forgot.
Enjoy your new Outback!
crunchman
[/quote]

Thanks for the suggestions Crunchman! I'd thought of getting an in line filter for the city water. I'm going to see if they have one with a regulator. Great idea. The trailer has a spare on the back, but now that you mention it, I did not see a lug wrench while we were being given the "tour" at the dealership. The dealer provided a new black tank hose (and there was an old one in the bumber) but my "tour guide" recommended getting a more "heavy duty" one of 20' or more. About how long is the shoreline on the Outback? I'm away on business so I can't just run out and stretch it out to find out. Just wondering how close I need to be to the electrical hookup.
[/quote]
The shore line one my 25RSS is about 20'. I did buy another 25', 30amp RV cord from walmart for emergencies incase I melted the other one. (still in the bag but I have it if needed.)You might want to get an extention and an extra 15amp to 30amp adapter. Not sure about your area, but you might need the 50amp to 30 amp adapter? Check your campground. Sometimes the 30amp is broke or vise versa. I had to replace the 30amp end on my trailer before use, it was a little melted from previous owners. You can find them at lowes and depot if you are not near a trailer supply place.
Last but not least, read and understand black tank 101 
Buy a large package of disposable rubber gloves for dumping the tanks and a bottle of hand sanitizer.
Have fun on your first trip out, write your question to the fourm down so we can help you if needed.
Take care,
crunchman
[/quote]

I did read the black tank 101 article. When the dealer provided the two packs of treatment, I was wondering if I should just use Calgon instead! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Subsonic (Apr 9, 2010)

Here is the first picture of My Outback in my drive!


----------

